# Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -



## thechoozen (10. Oktober 2009)

*Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

Nachdem der Casemodding Contest ja nun abgeschlossen ist (Ergebnisse sind ja mittlerweise in der Print nachzulesen und auch in unserem Thread zu finden) stellt sich natürlich die Frage was passiert weiter mit unserem Casemod.

Da wir natürlich wußten das der Tag irgendwann mal kommen wird, haben wir uns im Vorfeld auch schon ein paar Gedanken dazu gemacht:

Zum einen wollten wir die gute Stimmung im Team nicht zum Schluss kaputt machen indem wir uns um das Case zanken (5 Köpfe ein Case....wird schwierig), zum anderen haben wir uns überlegt das wir der Community die den Contest ja überhaupt erst ins Leben gerufen hat, gerne etwas zurückgeben möchten. 

Wir Casemodder hatten ja jetzt eine hervorragende Möglichkeit uns auszutoben, da aber nicht jeder mit Dremel und Flex was anfangen kann musste also etwas anderes her. Daher haben wir uns überlegt einen kleinen Sketchup Contest zu veranstalten.

Gestaltet einfach mit einem 3D Programm eurer Wahl ein Modell von eurem 
„Traum“ Gehäuse und postet es bis zum 06.12.2009 in diesem Thread. (Nur ein Modell pro Teilnehmer)
Die einzigste Vorgabe ist das in der jeweiligen Planung auch alle benötigten Komponenten für den Betrieb des Systems mit eingeplant werden. (Zumindest: Mainboard, HDD, Netzteil und 1 optisches Laufwerk müssen untergebracht werden)

Unsere Empfehlung für die Erstellung und Bearbeitung von 3d Modellen ist Googles kostenloses Tool Sketchup, da es auch für Anfänger und Neulinge schnell und einfach vielfältige Möglichkeiten bietet ein ansprechendes Modell zu erstellen.
Natürlich könnt ihr auch gerne Bilder vom Zwischenstand posten um uns auf dem laufenden zu halten, aber haltet den Thread bitte sauber von unnötigem Spam.

Anschliessend werden wir uns im Team dann für die 3 besten Entwürfe entscheiden und einen Sieger küren. Mitmachen darf selbstverständlich jeder registrierte Forenteilnehmer (Stichtag für die Registrierung 10.10.2009)

Und was wäre ein Contest schon ohne Preise, daher haben wir uns im Team dazu entschlossen unseren Casemod als Gewinn für den Erstplatzierten zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Selbstverständlich werden wir uns auch für Platz 2 + 3 noch eine Kleinigkeit einfallen lassen. Aber dazu dann später mehr.

Rückfragen könnt ihr natürlich gerne per PN an mich schicken, probiere alles zeitnah zu beantworten.

Und zu guter letzt hier direkt noch ein paar Links für alle Interessierten:
Erstmal der Sketchup Sammelthread hier im Forum, zum allg. Austausch bei Problemen mit Sketchup
Dann die Sketchup Components Collection -> hier findet ihr einige fertige Modelle z.b. Lüfter, Gehäuseteile aber auch Hardware, Schalter usw.


----------



## surfalex2000 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alter Contest / Neuer Contest - Sketchup*

Hier meins 
Die Front mit dem Display lässt sich per hydraulik hochfahren, und das Board und die Restliche Hardware inkl. Wasserkühlung per Teleskopschienen nach hinten fahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Bilder bitte auf 900 px Breite begrenzen. 

@Topic:  Auf gehts Leute, zeigt uns eure besten Ideen!


----------



## surfalex2000 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Tut mir leid, bin davon ausgegangen, dass es bereits 900p hat


----------



## exa (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

ihr solltet vllt noch festlegen, was erlaubt ist???

gibt ja schon fertige parts wie zb lüfter...


----------



## thechoozen (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



> ihr solltet vllt noch festlegen, was erlaubt ist???
> 
> gibt ja schon fertige parts wie zb lüfter...


 
Hatte das aus genau dem Grund auch offen gelassen, zum einen könnten wir es nicht wirklich kontrollieren, zum anderen muss das Rad ja nicht jedesmal neu erfunden werden  Soll ja hauptsächlich ein bißchen Spass machen das ganze 

Aber generell auf jeden Fall danke für den guten Einwand!!


----------



## exa (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

btw: wenn es mein Traumgehäuse schon gibt, darf ich das dann einfach umsetzen, statt ein neues zu erfinden???


----------



## surfalex2000 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ich denke das es eher um das design als ganzes und nicht um die fähigkeiten die ein einzelner hat.
Übrigens, bin gerne bereit, meinen grundaufbau bereitzustellen, damit das jeder ändert wie er es haben will.


----------



## thechoozen (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



> btw: wenn es mein Traumgehäuse schon gibt, darf ich das dann einfach umsetzen, statt ein neues zu erfinden???


 
Natürlich! 
Allerdings geb ich dabei immer zu bedenken das ein Gehäuse das es bereits gibt natürlich schwerer hat uns durch seine Kreativität zu überzeugen als eine eigene Kreation (bei dem Gehäuse was es gibt hat sich schliesslich jemand anderes den Kopf zerbrochen wie es aussehen soll)

Haben da momentan wirklich extra wenig Einschränkungen gemacht um euch alle Freiheiten zu lassen.....es geht ja auch nicht darum ein 100% Modell abzuliefern sondern mehr darum der Kreativität freien lauf zu lassen. 

Daher fänd ich es auch sinnlos wenn jedes Einzelteil grundsätzlich neu erstellt werden soll, daher nutzt ruhig vorhandene Komponenten, das macht die Arbeit nur einfacher. 
Wer dennoch eigene Komponenten erstellen will kann das natürlich tun, wird bestimmt nicht schlechter bewertet deswegen


----------



## surfalex2000 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

wenn ich jetzt der einzige hier im Forum bleibe, dann gewinne ich doch , oder


----------



## Andreas_andy (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

ja is klar......
es ist doch bis 06.12 Zeit.
lade mir grad das 3d programm runter...
würd mich freuen tips usw zu bekommen da ich kein plan davon habe.
Würde mich über fertige modelle freuen paar lüfter usw die ich einfügen kann.Da ich das in der zeit nicht packen werde es alles selbst zu machen da ich keine ahnung habe.
Wenn ich es so nicht machen kann geht auch fotoshop mit originalen bildern oder soo?

gruß andy


----------



## thechoozen (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



> Würde mich über fertige modelle freuen paar lüfter usw die ich einfügen kann.Da ich das in der zeit nicht packen werde es alles selbst zu machen da ich keine ahnung habe.


 
also eine Quelle die ich gerne benutze ist diese 

Link 

und ansonsten kannst du auch einfach im Google Warehouse suchen da finden sich auch einige sachen die man nutzen kann....


----------



## surfalex2000 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Du kannst auch ganz einfach im Sketchup programm suchen.Aber generell wenn du hilfe brauchst, einfach pn an mich


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

 ich lach mir den Arsch ab ich hab grad gedacht der Thread heißt Ketchup Contest 

"lern lesen du arsch "

@surfalex2000: coole idee aber wie willst du den Bildschirm anschließen?


----------



## ]Shaddy[ (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hi,
kurze Frage:


> 3D Programm deiner Wahl



Inventor 2009 ok ?

Irgenwelche sonstigen Vorgaben ? Matieral, max Größe, Funktionalietät. Bauteile, Farben ect ?

Oder einfach was zusammenbauen und dann mal schauen 

Gruss Shaddy


----------



## thechoozen (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



> Inventor 2009 ok ?
> 
> Irgenwelche sonstigen Vorgaben ? Matieral, max Größe, Funktionalietät. Bauteile, Farben ect ?


 

Vorgaben....das editier ich am besten auch direkt noch in den 1ten Post rein: 

*Es sollen natürlich alle Komponenten Platz finden die für den Betrieb eines solchen System nötig sind.*

Bsp.: Mini-ITX Casecon

Darin sollten mindestens enthalten sein: Mainboard, Netzteil (z.b.pico psu), hdd und ein optisches laufwerk. Mehr geht natürlich immer....aber ich denk mal das sind die wichtigsten Komponenten die miteingeplant werden sollten und an denen daher kein Weg vorbei führt.

In Punkto Material, Größe, Farben usw. will ich euch keinerlei Vorgaben machen und ich denk mal die Funktionalität sollte sich von alleine verstehen, was nützt schliesslich die beste Planung wenn sie nicht umsetzbar wäre.


----------



## surfalex2000 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ganz einfach, entweder über hdmi oder vga)warum?


----------



## Andreas_andy (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

hab das programm aber wie kann ich von dem rechteck die genauen maße angeben?
ich hab bei den videos geschaut da ich aber in englisch eine niete bin is das nichts für mich.


----------



## exa (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

wenn du angefangen hast ein Rechteck aufzuziehen, nicht nochmal klicken um abzuschließen, sondern einfach die Maße in die Tastatur tippen (getrennt mit Strichpunkt und Leerzeichen) und Enter drücken

Als Maß kann man mm, m, cm, " (für inch) eingeben

hab nen Sketchup Sammelthread eröffnet, da könnte man sowas sammeln... denn hier gehts ja eig um die Ergebnisse... vllt kann der Threadersteller es verlinken???


----------



## thechoozen (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@exa gute Idee und schon erledigt!


----------



## RC-X (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hier mal meine Idee für einen Mod

um Luft in die sache reizulassen, würden 60mm Lüfter reinkommen, platz wäre auf jeden fall

und bei CPU-Lüfter und bei der GraKa sind Lüftungsschlitze im Glas (sieht mal leider iwie nicht)


----------



## exa (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

vom Level 10 inspirieren lassen???^^


----------



## Doomfart (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Jo glaub ich auch


----------



## Andreas_andy (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

hier mein heutiger stand..
werde weiter dran arbeiten wenn ich zeit habe und werde bescheitsagen wenn es das endgültige ergebnis ist.
Tag1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

woher bekommt man denn z.b lüfter vorlagen für sketch up?
Gibt es welche?

Oder Grafikkarten? im post oben ist auch ne Graka , sieht sehr schick aus!


----------



## exa (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

steht alles im Startpost bzw im Sammelthread...


----------



## Scynd (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

So, jetzt bringe ich mich hier auch mal ein 

Da ich auch scharf auf das Gehäuse bin, und eh vor ner Zeit angefangen habe eine Casecon zu planen und zu Zeichnen, ist dies der richtige Zeitpunkt damit weiter zu machen.

Ich verrate noch nichts weiteres und poste erstmal die GTX 285 "Scynd edition" Die ich die gestern und heute gebastelt hab. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so ne Arbeit wird bis ich soweit war. Aber ich bin einfach ein dummer Perfektionist 

In den Nächsten Tagen wird weitergezeichnet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## surfalex2000 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Das setzt neue maßstäbe!!!!


----------



## norse (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

hm...womit gemacht? nen 3dprogramm denk ich mal..

mit photoshop macht sowas mehr spaß und sieht am Ende noch besser aus 
lg
Norse


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ziemlich sicher, er hat es nicht mit sketchup gemacht

3dmax?
Blender?


----------



## Scynd (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Dann muss ich mein Geheimnis wohl preisgeben 
Ich benutze zum Zeichnen und rendern SolidWorks 2009. Ich bin gerade auf der Technikerschule in München und machen den Maschinenbautechniker. Daher lerne ich auch den Umgang mit CAD Programmen. In meinem Fall eben SolidWorks 

Ausserdem setzte ich die Messlatte nicht durch die Optik meiner Zeichnungen hoch, höchstens dur die Kreativität meiner Cascon (die Ihr allerdings noch nicht kennt). Nur weil etwas hübsch anzusehn ist, muss es noch lange nicht gut sein 

Von daher, seid nicht eingeschüchtert


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Die Grafikkarte ist mal der absolute hammer. Da hast du dir mühle geben. Ich habe mich noch nie mit Sketchup beschäftig muss ich aber mal machen, vor allen nachdem ich die Karte gesehen habe.


----------



## Scynd (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Die Karte hab ich nicht mit Sketchup gemacht, sonder mit SolidWorks 2009. Das ist ein professionelles CAD Programm


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



Scynd schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mein Geheimnis wohl preisgeben
> Ich benutze zum Zeichnen und rendern SolidWorks 2009. Ich bin gerade auf der Technikerschule in München und machen den Maschinenbautechniker. Daher lerne ich auch den Umgang mit CAD Programmen. In meinem Fall eben SolidWorks
> 
> Ausserdem setzte ich die Messlatte nicht durch die Optik meiner Zeichnungen hoch, höchstens dur die Kreativität meiner Cascon (die Ihr allerdings noch nicht kennt). Nur weil etwas hübsch anzusehn ist, muss es noch lange nicht gut sein
> ...


Geile Bilder,freue mich schon auf das Entprodukt


----------



## Scynd (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hi Leute, es gibt wieder ein neues Kleinteil von mir. Der Ram Riegel ist fesrtig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuneup (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@ Scynd: Auf dein fertiges gehäuse freu ich mich ganz besonders, wird bestimmt klasse...

Auf alle anderen natürlich auch  Leider bin ich selbst dafür zu blöd..obwohl ich nen gutes Programm durch meine Schule bekommen könnte...
"Autodesk Inventor"..kennt das jemand? 
Wenn jemand dazu Tutorials (auf deutsch) kennt würd ich mir die Sache ja nochmal überlegen^^


----------



## Scynd (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

So, jetzt kann ich direkt nochmal nachlegen. Diese Bilder musste ich nur noch rendern, da ich ihn schon gezeichnet hatte.

Na, wer erkennt was das für ein CPU-Kühler ist  ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

das ist der Groß Clockner


----------



## Scynd (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Richtig


----------



## Baumhous3 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Mal ne Frage: Muss es Ultra-unbedingt und zwangsläufig ein 3d Programm sein? Ich habe langjährige Erfahrung mit professionellen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen aber leider nie bzw. kaum mit CAD gearbeitet. Macht beruflich eben keinen Sinn ;D Wäre es möglich das Cascon mit PS zu machen? Die Anhänge bisher sind ja auch alle "nur" bilddateien. Hoffe da geht was. 
Ich könnte das Case (im Falle eine Sieges xD) sogar abholen kommen. Kann gerade die Kreuzblume aufm Dom erkennen


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

naja, wie willst du Ansichten von verschiedenen Perspektiven realisieren ohne 3D Programm???

Sketchup wurde extra ausgewählt, weil es einsteigersfreundlich ist, es gibt auch einen Sammelthread, in welchem dir bei Problemen geholfen wird...


----------



## Baumhous3 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Mhh dann wird es wohl eher nichts. Wenn mich doch die langeweile packt dann könnt ichs mir überlegen. Wird eher die technische Rafinesse oder die Idee an sich bewertet?


----------



## exa (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

die idee an sich wird wohl stärker bewerte, denn wie schon gesagt wurde: was nutzt die perfekteste technische Umsetzung, wenn keine einzige Eigenidee darin ist?


----------



## thechoozen (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



> Mal ne Frage: Muss es Ultra-unbedingt und zwangsläufig ein 3d Programm sein?


 
Kurze Antwort: Ja! 

Lange Antwort: Ja, darauf haben wir das ganze von anfang an festgelegt, seh auch ehrlich gesagt keinen grund davon abzurücken, da man mit sketchup wirklich schnell anschaubare ergebnisse erreichen kann, auch wenn man das tool vorher noch nie verwendet hat.



> die idee an sich wird wohl stärker bewerte, denn wie schon gesagt wurde: was nutzt die perfekteste technische Umsetzung, wenn keine einzige Eigenidee darin ist?


 


Seh ich genauso....das Modell soll die idee transportieren....wie perfekt das modell dabei ist, soll mir eigentlich gleich sein.....(solang man erkennt was gemeint ist)


----------



## PIXI (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hier mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack...
ich weiß leider noch nicht ob das case fertig wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invidia (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Geile Sache PIXI


----------



## Scynd (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Is echt schön geworden Pixi. Mit welchem Programm hast das Teil erstellt?


----------



## Scynd (1. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

So, ich habe das Netzteil heute fertig gebastelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@ Scynd 
Da kann ich leider nicht mithalten, hatte auch mal Solidworks 08 von nem Freund!

Habe mit Sketchup rumgemacht

Hier mal mein Dreamcase!

-Kabelmanagement
-Bigtower
-High Airflow
-Festplatten Käfig hinter Mainboard tray
-Mesh Front
-Holz , da man es leicht bearbeiten kann, so kann ich Irgendwann das Case mal bauen^^
Hier mal Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (1. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

joa, irgendwie muss man nicht mehr mitmachen, scynd gewinnt und gut is^^


----------



## Scynd (1. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



exa schrieb:


> joa, irgendwie muss man nicht mehr mitmachen, scynd gewinnt und gut is^^



Ihr wisst ja noch garnicht was ich vorhabe. Bis jetzt hab ihr ja nur Einzelteile gesehen. Bei diesem Wettbewerb geht es ja mehr um die kreative Idee des Gehäuses als um die Umsetztung. Meine Idee kann ja auch schlecht sein 
Aber das werdet ihr ja noch sehen. 

Also, ICH FORDERE EUCH ALLE AUF MITZUMACHEN!!!!!


----------



## King_Sony (2. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Werde dann auch mal schauen was sich machen lässt..
Hab ja noch´n bissel Zeit..^^
LG Sony


----------



## shyne (3. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@Scynd - mit sonem dummen Googles Tool kann man sich doch gleich vergessen. Da ist mir echt die Motivation flöten gegangen


----------



## surfalex2000 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Es geht nicht um die Qualität des ´´Bildes´´ es geht um das Gehäuse Design, und um die Kreativität, ich habe sketchup benutzt und ich war wirklich blutiger anfänger,ok ich hatte glück das ich das projekt schon vorher angefangen habe, und deswegen der erste war, aber es geht einfach darum ein realisierbares gehäuse zu designen.Probiert es, sketchup ist wirklich einfach!


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Leute, hier geht es um die Ideen und die Kreativität, nicht um die grafische Umsetzung. Noch ist hier nichts verloren. Also haut rein!  Denn der Preis ist schließlich heiß


----------



## King_Sony (5. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Leute, hier geht es um die Ideen und die Kreativität, nicht um die grafische Umsetzung. Noch ist hier nichts verloren. Also haut rein!  Denn der Preis ist schließlich heiß


Was für ein Preis...?!
xD
LG Sony


----------



## maschine (5. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Was für ein Preis...?!


Steht doch auf der ersten Seite


----------



## King_Sony (6. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

sorry, 
hat ich überlesen.
LG Sony


----------



## King_Sony (6. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

So bin fleißig am Zeichnen hoffe mal ihr auch..
LG Sony


----------



## King_Sony (6. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Mal ne kurze Frage:
Why sitzt das NT eig fast immer oben im Pc?!
LG Sony


----------



## Piridrummer88 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Warme Luft steigt, also oben = warm

->Netzteil zieht mit Lüfter Warme Luft aus Case und unterstützt so den natürlichen Luftstrom.

MFG Piridrummer


----------



## King_Sony (6. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Thx, das werd ich dann bei der Planung berücksichtigen müssen..
LG Sony


----------



## Scynd (6. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Müssen tust du das nicht. Solange die Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse gegeben ist kannst du es auch unten, oder wo auch immer einbauen.

Ich werde es bei mir auch nicht oben einbauen


----------



## King_Sony (6. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ok,
werds dann dem Gehäuse anpassen..
LG Sony


----------



## Rusher0 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Nett, nett was man hier so sieht 
Vor allem das von Scynd, sieht schon recht geil aus, aber ich würde glaub ich an den Rendersettings noch ein bisschen arbeiten. Kann dir leider keine Tipps geben, da ich mit SolidWorks selber nicht gearbeitet habe, aber ich weiß was damit möglich ist^^ Einfach mal bei langer Weile hinsetzten und probieren, vllt wirds ja noch geiler 

Auf jeden Fall siehts schonmal geil aus, werd' mich wohl demnächst auch mal wieder ans 3D Prog setzen...mal schauen wie's wird 

MfG Rusher0


----------



## King_Sony (8. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Motherboard und Graka sind schon verbaut jetzt kommt das NT
LG Sony


----------



## King_Sony (8. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Noch ne Frage:
Muss der NT Lüfter nach unten zeigen oder ist das egal?!


----------



## exa (8. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

besser ists, wenn er unten ist, muss er aber nicht...


----------



## King_Sony (8. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Warum ist das besser?!


----------



## exa (8. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

weil der Lüfter sonst entgegen der natürlichen Konvektion arbeitet...

normalerweise steigt die Luft im PC auf, deswegen heißt es auch oft "vorne unten rein, hinten oben raus"

das NT wirdaber keinerlei Schaden nehmen wenn der Lüfter nach oben zeigt... könnte aber der Graka die Frischluft wegsaugen


----------



## Scynd (8. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@Rusher0
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was bei dir rauskommt 
Jo mit der ganzen Rendergeschichte hab ich mich neulich selbst eingearbeitet. Übung macht den Meister


----------



## Rusher0 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

*such, such, such ... ich muss doch noch ein schickes Bild rumliegen haben*

joa, mal schauen  ...hoffe dass ihr bis mittwoch was von mir seht, nur ist bei mir zeitlich im Moment etwas doof und ich muss an einen anderen Rechner da meiner leider Putt ist  
bin aber auch schon gespannt wie das bei mir dann aussehen wird, habe noch nie was in Richtung Hardware gemacht.

Hab aber trotzdem mal ein Bild rausgekrammt, hat zwar nichts mit Hardware oder sonst mit Computern zu tun, aber damit habt ihr mal eine ungefähre Vorstellung wie es in etwa aussehen könnte. Ich weiß dass die nicht 100% richtig ist, aber darum gings dabei auch nicht 

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/8964/ohnetitel2.png


MfG Rusher0
und jetzt geh ich erstmal schlafen ;D


----------



## Scynd (9. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Schick 

Aber lade doch bitte die Bilder direkt im Forum hoch, dann ist es angenehmer zum anschauen

[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum

Hast schon nen Plan wegen deinem Design?

Gruß Scynd


----------



## Tuneup (9. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Rusher, du machst sowas sicher auch beruflich oder?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man soviel zeit privat hat sich sowas anzueignen damit da solche krasse Sachen bei rauskommen.


----------



## King_Sony (9. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Noch eine Frage:
Muss in das case eig nur die ausgewählte hardware reinpassen oder muss es flexibel sein?!


----------



## Rusher0 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@ scynd, danke 
werd' ich das nächste Mal machen. Mache das auch normalerweise, wollte nur nicht das die Aufmerksamkeit sofort beim Bild ist ;D *g*
In Zukunft stell ich sie aber direkt ins Forum 

Zum Design: Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, will aber erstmal etwas nicht so krasses nehmen. Hatte bisher im Hinterkopf irgendetwas "spaciges", schwarz mit nem kleinen grünen "Touch" ;D ...mal schauen was es letztendlich wird 


@ Tuneup, tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen, aber das mache ich nicht beruflich. Noch nicht^^
Würde mir sowas schon gerne wünschen, aber im Moment geh ich noch zur Schule ;D ...deswegen hatte ich auch die Zeit mir die ganzen Grundlagen anzueignen  ...freut mich aber sehr, dass es anscheinend so gut rüberkommt 


MfG Rusher0


----------



## Scynd (9. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@Rusher0
Bist du noch auf ner normalen Schule oder auf ner weiterführenden, sprich einer Berufsaufbauenden Schule (Technikerschule oder so)?

Ich bin auf der Technikerschule in München und mach meinen Maschinenbautechniker


----------



## Rusher0 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Im Moment bin ich noch auf einer normalen Schule (10. Klasse Gym) und dann, nach dem Abi, werde ich mal schauen, wollte etwas in der gleichen Richtung machen wie du.


----------



## Xyrian (9. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

So, Freunde des Moddings und der digitalen Arbeitsplanung 

Ich hab vor einigen Tagen mit der Planung für mein erstes richtig großes Conprojekt begonnen, und die Entwürfe will ich euch nicht vorenthalten... 
Auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob dieses Mammutprojekt die Art von Mod ist, die hier mitmachen darf  Denn, wie ihr seht, es handelt sich um mehr um einen Schreibtisch als um eine Gehäuse, aber diese Entscheidung überlasse ich euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, mein Con steht unter dem Titel "Wasserhahn", und inspiriert wurde er durch das PCGH-in Gefahr-Video mit der Geforce 8800GTX unter dem Wasserhahn. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wasser wird bei mir selbstverständlich durch ein nichtleitendes Öl ersetzt. 
Mainboard und Grafikkarten liegen auf einem schräg montierten Träger in einem Spülbecken, welches gleichzeitig als Ausgleichsbehälter dient. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Pumpe berfördert das Öl durch einige Radiatoren (nicht auf den Bildern zusehen) und durch den Wasserhahn wieder zurück auf die Hardware. 
Die drei DVD-Laufwerke sind in einem elektrisch ausfahrbaren Schieber versteckt, der über die Schalter auf der Tischoberseite gesteuert wird. Daneben liegt auf der Schlüsselschalter zum einschalten des PCs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Xyrian

P.S.: Ich hoffe, ich verstoße nicht gegen irgendwelche Regeln bei diesem Wettbewerb. Falls dem so sein sollte, gebt mir Bescheid, dann ändere ichs


----------



## Scynd (10. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hi Xyrian,
das ist ja mal ne abgefahrene Idee 
Mal ne Frage, der Teil mit der Hardware im Becken soll offen bleiben oder?
Und die Hardware liegt nicht ganz unten im Becken, sprich sie ist nicht tuschur im Ölbad oder?

Ausgehend von meinen Annahmen muss ich ein bisschen konstruktive Kritik äussern 

1. Hast du bedacht das Öl eine sehr hohe Kriechfähigkeit hat, es wird sich also übertrieben gesagt langsam über deinen Schreibtisch verteilen. Ich denke auf längere Dauer gesehen wird sich durch den offenen Betrieb durch das Öl das in die Luft gelang( sehr wenig und langsam) ein Ölfilm auf dem Schreibtisch bilden und du verschmierst mit den Händen alles.

2. Es wird bestimmt etwas riechen, da das Öl ja nicht total geruchsneutral ist.

3. Wenn die Hardware nich unten im Becken komplett versenkt is, wird ja nicht die gesamte Hardwere mit öl versorgt (Grafikkarten). Hier wird es etwas warm werden, da du ja keine Gehäuselüftuer hast. Es wird sicher noch im Rahmen bleiben, aber ich denke die Grakas werden relativ warm werden.

So, nicht böse sein. Das soll wirklich kein Angriff sein, sonder eine kleine Hilfestellung 

Gruß Scynd


----------



## Xyrian (10. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



Scynd schrieb:


> Hi Xyrian,
> das ist ja mal ne abgefahrene Idee
> Mal ne Frage, der Teil mit der Hardware im Becken soll offen bleiben oder?
> Und die Hardware liegt nicht ganz unten im Becken, sprich sie ist nicht tuschur im Ölbad oder?
> ...


Ich bin ja noch in der Planungsphase, mal schauen...


> 2. Es wird bestimmt etwas riechen, da das Öl ja nicht total geruchsneutral ist.


Hm, das wird vermutlich auf das Öl ankommen, hoffe ich zumindest 


> 3. Wenn die Hardware nich unten im Becken komplett versenkt is, wird ja nicht die gesamte Hardwere mit öl versorgt (Grafikkarten). Hier wird es etwas warm werden, da du ja keine Gehäuselüftuer hast. Es wird sicher noch im Rahmen bleiben, aber ich denke die Grakas werden relativ warm werden.


Naja, die werden ja auf der Rückseite durch das Öl gekühlt, und ich hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht unbedingt ein 3-Way SLi System geplant, aber es sah halt besser aus 



> So, nicht böse sein. Das soll wirklich kein Angriff sein, sonder eine kleine Hilfestellung


Danke dafür, da hatte ich mir tatsächlich noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht 
Gruß Xyrian


----------



## Scynd (10. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Kein Problem, ich helfe ja gern


----------



## Hektor123 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ich mach auch mal ein paar Sachen mit Catia V5. Wird wohl noch was dauern bis ich ein Case habe, mach erst alle einzelnen Komponenten.
Vorgefertigt gibts hier nicht


----------



## Scynd (10. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Endlich rührt sich hier mal was 
Ich bin ja echt mal auf alle eure Entwürfe gespannt


----------



## Hektor123 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ich machs nur in der Mittagspause, sonst hab ich keine Zeit


----------



## King_Sony (10. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Habs auch schon fertig. Nur ein paar kleinichkeiten(Halterung etc fehlen noch)
LG Sony


----------



## King_Sony (10. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Edit: Hab ihn gelöscht


----------



## King_Sony (10. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Also nun stelle ich euch mein case vor:
Technische Daten:
-4Lüfter(Mit Netzteil5)
-2HDD-s Platz
-1 Laufwerk
-1NT
-1MB
-1Graka

Die Füße werden von innen mit Leds beleuchtet. Die Lüfter sollten eig. auch leuchten, aber hab keine vorgefertigten gefunden die leuchten. Natürlich kann man beleuchten wie man will.(Auf der Rückseite ist mir die wölbung mit den Lüfterlöcher optisch nicht gelungen->Ihr müsst euch denken das auf der Rückseite genauso eine Wöbung ist wie vorne, nur halt mit 2 Löcher für 2Lüfter)
So und nun die Bilder...(falls ihr mehr wollt immer gerne)^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Viel Spaß.
LG Sony*


----------



## Pakko5 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

wie willste das so passgenau formen?? wird doch plexiglas oda?


----------



## exa (11. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

es ist ja ein Design...

könnte aber wesentlich detailierter sein... Das Plexi hat keine Dicke, es sind keine wirklichen Halterungen erkennbar

einfach nur ein paar Flächen mit vorgefertigten Bauteilen...


----------



## King_Sony (11. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hi,
also die Teile sind alle befestigt:
Das MB und das NT über so gläserne bzw durchsichtige kleine "rohre"(sieht man leider auf den screens nicht wegen der rückwand. Und die Hdd und dvd laufwerke sind in zwei glaskasten, die an der Wand befestigt sind..
LG Sony


----------



## surfalex2000 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

außerdem ist mir aufgefallen das vorne das netzteil ist, ich meine...verstehe mich nicht falsch, tolles design, endlich mal was anderes.Aber ich möchte vorne eigentlich keine stromkabel haben!Aber sowas lässt sich relativ schnell beheben!


----------



## Rusher0 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@ King_Sony, ich muss da exa recht geben, du solltest dem ganzen ein paar Details mehr verpassen, dann wirkt das meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser, hast ja auch noch Zeit ;D


Ich komme auch langsam voran...na gut, tu ich nicht  aber da ich gesagt hab dass ich Mittwoch was poste (ja, heute ist schon Donnerstag -.- xDD) mach' ich das auch mal. Naja, kommt hoffentlich bald noch mehr ;D




MfG Rusher0


----------



## Invidia (12. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@ Rusher0: Komplett selsbt gemacht?


----------



## King_Sony (12. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hi,
@surfalex2000: was meinst du mit NT vorne?!
@all: ich verstehe leider nicht was ihr mit mehr details meint..?!
also Kabel usw kann ich leider in sketchup ned...
LG Sony


----------



## exa (12. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

naja, welche Dicke hat das Plexi denn??? 3mm, 5mm, 10mm? das kannst du ja machen, und nicht einfach nur Flächen...

dann Bohrlöcher in deinen Halterungen, sonst fällt das Laufwerk einfach wieder raus...
wie ist der Deckel befestigt??? machst du Schaniere??? warum sind die dann nicht zu sehen?

Die untere Platte bei den Bodenlüftern hat 90° Ecken, ziemlich verletzungsgefährlich... abrunden!

Und auch Blech hat eine Dicke... ok das erkennt man nicht wirklich, aber da dein Plexi keine hat, wird das Blech wohl auch keine haben

und wie wird dein PC angeschaltet???


----------



## King_Sony (12. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ok,werds demnächtst ergänzen
LG Sony


----------



## surfalex2000 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Mit netzteil vorne meine ich das in der Front wo dein CD/DVD Laufwerk ist, dein netzteil rausschaut, was an sich nicht schlimm ist, aber das netztteil braucht auch strom, und ich würde nicht wollen das das dicke stromkabel vorne zu sehen ist.


----------



## Rusher0 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@ Invidia, jo...ist alles selbst gemacht, wobei man auf dem bild ja noch nicht viel erkennen kann...hab heute aber soweit eig. nichts mehr vor, von daher werde ich wohl heut abend/nacht nochmal ein Bild posten, da wird dann denke ich schon mehr zu sehen sein 

@ King_Sony, wurde schon alles gesagt  ...siehe den Beitrag von exa 
und auch das mit dem Netzteil würde ich glaub ich ändern. Nicht nur dass es einen stören könnte, dass vorne das Kabel langläuft, für mich persönlich sieht das auch ziemlich komisch aus, weil ich mit dem Laufwerk immer die Vorderseite eines Rechners verbinde und mit dem Netzteil immer die Rückseite 

MfG Rusher0


----------



## King_Sony (12. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hi,
jetzt weis ich was du meinst, aber ich hab mir das os gedacht , dass der pc hinter dem Monitor steth also längs.
LG Sony


----------



## exa (12. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

aha, das hättest du ja ruhig scheiben können^^


----------



## DarkMo (12. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

goile ideen, weiter so! gefällt mir echt sehr gut. wenn ich mein altes maya vom studium wiederfinde (was ich schon lange vorhab ><) stoß ich vllt mal dazu (auch wenns wohl eher herenamtlich werden wird, weils viel zu spät wird xD ).


----------



## Rusher0 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Naja, nicht wirklich voran gekommen, aber hier nochmal ein Bild...ich hoffe dass ich das MB bis Sonntagabend fertig habe 

...ja, ich weiß dass da ein Texturfehler ist 
kommt ja noch^^

MfG Rusher0


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Interssant machste mal Fotos vom Zwischenstand


----------



## Elzoco (18. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Dann will ich auch mal 
Ist aber noch Beta


----------



## King_Sony (20. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@Elzoco: Du kannst die auch als 2-D Grafik exportieren dan brauchst du keinen screen machen..
LG Sony


----------



## Scynd (21. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hier im Threat ist es ja richtig ruhig geworden 
Ich muss mir endlich mal wieder bissl Zeit nehmen und meine Konstruktion fertig machen, hab aber in letzter Zeit so wenig Zeit


----------



## Rusher0 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



> Hier im Threat ist es ja richtig ruhig geworden


Jap, schade eigentlich...

Bei mir kam leider letzte Woche was dazwischen was mich seitdem dran gehindert hat weiterzumachen, und dass wird wohl leider auch noch ein paar Tage so bleiben. Wird also nichts mehr mit meinem Case  

Heißt jetzt aber nicht dass ich das nicht trotzdem noch fertig mache, das kommt auf jeden Fall noch 

Unter Umständen schaff ich's sogar noch rechtzeitig, aber dann wird's wohl ein paar längere Nächte geben  ...

MfG Rusher0


----------



## mayo (22. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

damn. ich komm mit dem schisis proggi mal garnicht zu recht... Schade eigentlich


----------



## Elzoco (22. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Google würde helfen^^


----------



## mayo (22. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



Elzoco schrieb:


> Google würde helfen^^



Nö! Würde nicht  Sonst hätte ich es nicht geschrieben ^^


----------



## exa (22. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

schonmal die Schulungsvideos geschaut???


----------



## Xyrian (22. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@ Elcozo: Schick Schick, sieht aus wie ein Lian Li oder so 

@ exa: Wie wärs denn mal, wenn du nicht nur flamest, sondern auch mal mal was selbst modellierst?

Xyrian


----------



## exa (22. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

es sei dir versichert: ich bin dran, nur hab ich wenig Zeit und weiß nicht ob es fertig wird...


----------



## Scynd (23. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

MUHAHAHA!!!
Ich bin fast fertig 
Ich bin wirklich auf eure Bilder gespannt


----------



## Scynd (25. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Boa ich könnte brechen 
Jetzt ist die Baugruppe bei mir mittlerweile schon so groß, das meine kümmerlichen 2Gb Ram nicht mehr ausreichen und mein Solidworks in einer Tour abschmiert 
Jetzt muss ich evtl. erst mal meinen Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten um ordentlich weiterarbeiten zu können...

Naja, ich musste meinem Frust nur mal Luft machen 
Ich werde aber denk ich rechtzeitig fertig. Das Teil ansich ist schon soweit, aber es gibt noch ein Zuckerl obendrauf. Mehr wird an dieser Stelle noch nicht verraten 

Gruß Scynd


----------



## Elzoco (25. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Erkennt man, dass es mal Mesh werden soll?


----------



## Rusher0 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@ Elzoco, schreib doch einfach dick "MESH" drauf 
Ok, Spaß beiseite. Ehm, ist dass nicht ein bisschen viel Arbeit? Ich kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich mit SketchUp selbst nicht arbeite, aber da gibt es doch sicher Texturen oder so...mal googlen 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du so eine Menge Zeit sparst 

@ Scynd, 2GB und die reichen nicht aus 
da gibt es jetzt drei Möglichkeiten:
- SolidWorks frisst zu viele Ressourcen
- Du fängst gerade mit dem Moddeln an und machst daher noch zu viele Punkte
- Du moddelst zu genau (wobei dass an sich ja nichts schlimmes ist )

Kannst du das nicht vllt umgehen? Ich könnte z.B. bei mir das Mainboard als Objekt dann einfach ausblenden...und das ist auch gut so, sonst würde ich mit 1GB *schäm* auch nicht weit kommen. Nachdem du die Hardware positioniert hast kannst du sie ja größtenteils ausblenden, müsste denke ich Ressourcen sparen, dann dürfte das auch wieder rund laufen.
Bin auf deinen Rechner sowieso echt gespannt 
Magst du uns vllt nochmal einen Einblick gönnen 
Ich selber würde mich über das Mainboard freuen, nachdem wir bereits die GraKa und den RAM gesehen haben, außerdem häng ich ja zur Zeit auch am MB.

MfG Rusher0


----------



## Elzoco (25. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Warum leicht,wenns auch schwer geht?^^


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Da gibts doch so eine schwarze Zaun-Textur. Die kann man auch auf fein einstellen. Dann siehts haargenau aus wie Hexx-Mesh


----------



## Nike334 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@ Scynd: geile Sache, bin schon gespannt auf deinen Entwurf 
Allerdings hätte ich an deiner Stelle das PCB der RAMs schwarz gemacht. Zerstört doch das ganze Farbkonzept 

mfg


----------



## Elzoco (25. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Da gibts doch so eine schwarze Zaun-Textur. Die kann man auch auf fein einstellen. Dann siehts haargenau aus wie Hexx-Mesh


----------



## Scynd (26. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@Rusher0
Mein Problem ist, das ich im Augenblick die Einzelteile nicht ausblenden kann.
Der Grund ist folgender...
So, jetzt lass ich die Bombe platzen 
Ich mach grad noch ein Video in dem man mein Case von allen Seiten sieht, inklusive Auseinander- und Zusammenbau und bewegten Lüftern.
Aus diesem Grund kann ich nichts ausblenden 

Zum Mainboard:
Beim Mainboard hab ich nicht jede kleinigkeit gezeichnet weil ich zu faul war 
Is aber trotzdem schön.

@all
Danke für die Komplimente


----------



## Rusher0 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



> Ich mach grad noch ein Video in dem man mein Case von allen Seiten sieht, inklusive Auseinander- und Zusammenbau und bewegten Lüftern.


[Ironie] Willst du mich verarschen? was soll die Schei*e!? Das wollte ich doch machen  [/Ironie]

 Da bin ich ja jetzt noch mehr gespannt  Meins wird ja wohl nichts mehr (jedenfalls nicht zum 6.)

Mhm, kannst du das nicht trotzdem ausblenden? Ich meine ja nicht irgendwie die Objekte löschen, sondern einfach nur dass er dir die Punkte und das Objekt an sich im 3D Fenster nicht mehr anzeigt. Wie gesagt, kenn mich mit SolidWorks nicht aus, weiß deshalb auch nicht ob das möglich ist was ich meine.

MfG Rusher0


----------



## Scynd (27. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hm, ich probiers mal. Vielleicht geht es für die Zusammenstellung der Bewegungsabläufe. Aber für die Berechnung des Videos muss ich sie spätestens wieder einblenden weil sie sonst im Video fehlen 

Edit:
Hat nicht geklappt. Hab auch mal neuinstlliert. Hat aber nix gebracht.
Gestern habe ich mir zusätzlich zwei Gb Ram bestellt. Die müssten am Montag oder Dienstag kommen und dann kannst weitergehen


----------



## Professor Frink (28. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

was gibt es denn so für den zweiten und dritten ?
lohnt sich das auch ?


----------



## Tuneup (28. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Würd mich auch interessieren..
Weil eine realistische Chance auf den ersten Platz haben Laien wie ich ja wohl nicht mehr...


----------



## Professor Frink (28. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

naja, würd ich net sagen, wenn du ne gute idee hast, würde ich mir an deiner stelle nen tutiroal angucken und es einfach machen.
sketchup kannste innerhalb von einem tag lernen.
und du hast ja noch zeit bia zum 6.12


----------



## Nemesis Design (28. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

ich frage mich gerade wie man den 2gb ram mit nem simplen 3 prog auslasten kann das es abschmiert das packe ich ja nich ma mit cinema 4d oda maya 3d irgendwas machste da falsch 

zu viele polys denke ich ma


----------



## Professor Frink (28. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

ich merk auch grad dass sketchup ansruchsvoll is,
es ruckelt auf nem i7-920@3ghz und ner gtx 275 ^^


----------



## Scynd (28. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ich arbeite auch mit einem professionellen CAD Programm. Firmen arbeiten nicht umsonst mit dicken Rechnern mit 64Bit System und ordentlich Arbeitsspeicher.

Übrigens, wir sind auf der Mainpage 

PCGH Extreme: Casemod/CAD-Community-Contest in Bildern - Casemod, Contest, Gehäuse, PC Games Hardware Extreme, Team Köln


----------



## Professor Frink (28. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

so, jetzt mein vorschlag, wird evt noch geändert.
Meine Idee ist einen alten Röhrenmonitor auszuschlachten und drin ein Flachbildschirm und einen PC unterzubringen.
Dazu noch eine schöne Wasserkühlung.
In dem großen Rohr laufen 2 Schläuche und der AGB ist an der Rückseite wo das Rohr dicker wird.
Das Laufwerk wird so ein Einziehlaufwerk, bekannt aus Laptops oder Konsolen.
auf dem Dach ist theoretisch noch Platz für Radis ohne Ende !
_**UPDATE**_
hab jetzt noch 2 lüfter hinzugefügt, aufm letzten bild zu sehen.


----------



## Xyrian (28. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@ all: Woohoo! Auf der Main ist was von mir dabei! Das erste Mal überhaupt 

@ Prof: Grün-Schwarz sieht schonmal endgeil aus  Der Festplattenhalter gefällt mir auch...


----------



## Professor Frink (28. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

danke, hab den Festplattenhalter jetzt nochma überarbeitet


----------



## Rusher0 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



> ich frage mich gerade wie man den 2gb ram mit nem simplen 3 prog auslasten kann das es abschmiert das packe ich ja nich ma mit cinema 4d oda maya 3d irgendwas machste da falsch


 
och, das geht gut, schaff ich auch mit C4D 
zu viele Polys gar nicht mal unbedingt, kommt ja drauf an wie genau du das machen willst...wenn ich jetzt z.B. vorhabe, dass ich das MB später bis auf eingie cm rendern will, dann bekommt so ein Zylinder von mir schonmal 64 - 128 Pkt. damit der auch wirklich rund aussieht. Wenn ich dann noch Texturen nehme die größer als 6000 x 6000 Pixel sind dann kommt das halt schonmal zustande 
Die Textur die das MB bei mir am Schluss bekommt wird bestimmt über 25.000 x 25.000 Pixel werden ;D
Und SolidWorks ist meiner Meinung nach kein simples 3D-Prog  wobei ich das nicht bestätigen kann, da ich es nur durch gerenderte Bilder kenne...aber die sagen eigentlich eine Menge aus 


MfG Rusher0


----------



## ]Shaddy[ (29. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hi,
Also ich kann mich bisher nicht beklagen mit meinem uralt Pc 
AMD 4000+, 1Gb RAM, Radeon 700SE. Und alles läuft bisher problemlos.
  Ergebnis hängt bei 

Asus Maximus Formula III Board + Cpu Wasserkühler in Boardfarben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den 3D Cad / Konprogrammen kann ich nur sagen das die neustern Versionen immer Hardwarelastiger werden, weil eben Cad und 3D Modellierungsprogamm immer mehr verschmelzen (Inventor 2010 z.b) hat schon die ersten 3Ds Max Elemente und Schnittstellen. Der einzige gravierende Unterschied besteht lediglich noch in der Verwendung. 

Konstruktionprogamm - > Berechnungen, Analyse, Optierung z.b Festigkeit usw.
Design Programm- > Optik, realitätsnahe Darstellung 

Gruß
Shaddy


----------



## Professor Frink (29. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

geiles mb, respekt


----------



## Elzoco (29. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Schickes Teil


----------



## Professor Frink (29. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

cooles case, aber wieso is das dein Traumcase, ich seh irgendwie nicht viel außergewöhnliches oder neues ?
das ist in keiner weise abwertend gemeint, es interessiert mich nur


----------



## Elzoco (29. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Find's halt gut


----------



## Professor Frink (29. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

gutes argument^^
jeder hat nen eigenen geschmack, hast du die lüfter selbst gemacht ?
die sehn gut aus


----------



## Elzoco (29. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Gibts hier


----------



## Professor Frink (29. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

also net^^


----------



## MetallSimon (29. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

so also ich habs auchmal probiert.
das blaue vorne soll lochgitter sein
und oben soll dann hal noch ein mora oder anderer 1080 radiator drauf(hab bis jetzt aber keinen gefunden)und die ganze box hat 9 120mm lüfter+einen 140mm lüfter über drei laufwersschächte und noch ein kleines stückchen weiter runter.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

ich glaub da fehln nen paar lüfter^^
wenn du nen größeren radi haben willst, nimm doch nen dual ider triple und kopier ihn sooft du brauchst.
is zwar net perfekt, aber man sieht was du meinst


----------



## lenne0815 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hi leute, ich wuerde gern mal meinen beitrag posten, aber in meinem case is kein optisches laufwerk, da ich das damals als ich es gezeichnet habe einfach als unnoetig erachtet habe ( da ich in meinem rechner selber auch kein optisches laufwerk habe) wuerdet ihr ne ausnahme machen ? ich wuerde sehr gerne teilnehmen, vorallendingen da ich ueber nem monat dran gearbeitet habe ( ich kann das modell auch nichtmehr so schnell aendern sind nen paar milionen polygone..)

ich hab die bilder mal fix in meinem profil hochgeladen wenn ihr mal nen blick drauf werfen wollt ! link


----------



## Scynd (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Lenne, das Case ist ja mal der Wahnsinn!!! 
Leider ist das Problem denk ich weniger das Laufwerk, als das du dich erst heute im Forum angemeldet hast. Lies dir mal die Teilnahmeregel auf der ersten Seite durch. Man muss mindesten seit dem 10.10.09 hier im Forum angemeldet sein.
Ich weis nicht, ob man hier eine Ausnahme macht. Kann ich leider nicht entscheiden, da ich auch nur ein Teilnehmer bin.

Aber, echt Respekt vor dem Case


----------



## lenne0815 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ah, soweit hatte ich noch garnicht gelesen  ich lese dieses forum schon seit diversen jahren, aber erst heute bin ich auf den contest aufmerksam geworden und dachte mir mal einfach daran teil zu nehmen und damit auch enlich mal nen forums account zu erstellen  !
Naja, was die Regeln betrifft habe ich natuerlich keinerlei entscheidungsgewalt, das hat der ausrichter zu entscheiden !


----------



## MetallSimon (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> ich glaub da fehln nen paar lüfter^^
> wenn du nen größeren radi haben willst, nimm doch nen dual ider triple und kopier ihn sooft du brauchst.
> is zwar net perfekt, aber man sieht was du meinst


so in etwa?
dabei musste ich aber einen 120mm lüfter rausnehmen,weil man sonst an den mittleren radi keinen schlauch anschließen kann.eigentlich wollt ich einen anschluss vorne rechts,der dann direkt in den agb geht und einen vorne links,weil man da dann schön viel platzt zur verschlauchung hat


----------



## Professor Frink (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@lenne geiles Case man. ich bin sehr beeindruckt.
Aber leider verstößt du halt gegen 2 Teilnahmeregeln.
Frag doch ma an ob du nen "Sonderpreis" kriegen kannst ? evt die Hardware aus dem Casemod ?

@MetallSimon jo, aber du brauchst eh keine 8 lüfter wenn du schon wasserkühlst^^, wie willst du denn die schläuche legen ? das kann man sicher noch schon designen


----------



## MetallSimon (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> @MetallSimon jo, aber du brauchst eh keine 8 lüfter wenn du schon wasserkühlst^^, wie willst du denn die schläuche legen ? das kann man sicher noch schon designen


ja das mach ich grade.das is schon alles extra so gemacht,dass man genug platzt für schläuche und so hat.allerdings ist das nicht grade einfach,mit dem rechner den ich grad benutze(die graka hat 32mb)


----------



## Professor Frink (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

o shit, dann schoma respekt dafür, bei meinem modell hat sketchup auch schon angefangen zu ruckeln und das mit ner gtx 275 und nem i7-920^^


----------



## MetallSimon (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> o shit, dann schoma respekt dafür, bei meinem modell hat sketchup auch schon angefangen zu ruckeln und das mit ner gtx 275 und nem i7-920^^


ja so is das halt
aber das hält sich in grenzen.so wenn man was verschiebt muss man halt so 2-3s warten.aber wenn man mit der rechten maustaste irgendwas anklickt,dann muss man so 2-3min warte
so jetzt muss ich aber erstmal weiter machen.
genug offtopic


----------



## thechoozen (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

So, muß mich dann wohl langsam auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.
Erstmal großes Lob und Respekt vor der ganzen Arbeit die ihr euch hier macht! Sind wirklich schon ein paar sehr schöne Arbeiten dabei.



> Naja, was die Regeln betrifft habe ich natuerlich keinerlei entscheidungsgewalt, das hat der ausrichter zu entscheiden !


 
womit hier auch wirklich schon heiße diskussion ausgelöst wurden.
Ich kannte die Ursprungsversion von deinem Case schon von Bit-tech.net und war schon sehr begeistert davon, daher wäre ich auch wirklich froh dir ne bessere Mitteilung machen zu können, aber wie schon erwähnt wurde haben wir da ein Problem mit 2 Punkten des Regelwerks, da wir jetzt die anderen auch nicht benachteiligen wollen müssen wir da leider drauf bestehen. 

Trotzdem wären wir natürlich begeistert wenn du weitere Bilder von deinem Entwurf posten würdest. (Ist wirklich sehr cool)


----------



## Scynd (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Frag doch ma an ob du nen "Sonderpreis" kriegen kannst ? evt die Hardware aus dem Casemod ?



Frink, jetzt muss ich dich glaub ich enttäuschen, aber soweit ich das sehe, ist das Case um das wir hier wetteifern ohne Hardware.
Als ich angefangen habe hier mitzumachen, dachte ich auch, dass es um einen kompletten Rechner geht. Aber ich habe dann irgendwo im Entsteheungs Threat zum Team Köln Casemod gelesen, dass die Hardware wieder rauskommt. 

@thechoozen
Bitte berichtige mich wenn ich mich irre


----------



## Professor Frink (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

ich weiß, dass es nur ums case geht.
deswegen war ja meine idee, also Sonderpreis die Hardware (oder einen teil davon) zur verfügung zu stellen.(ich weiß aber grad net weiß was damit passiert ist.)
Wenn die Hw mit verlost werden würde, würde man ja den Preis "verkleinern" und das wär ja auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Scynd (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Achso hast du das gemeint, hab ich falsch verstanden


----------



## Professor Frink (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

kann selbst den besten mal passiern ^^
wieweit biste denn mit deinem case entwurf ?
schöne teile machen noch keine idee


----------



## Menthe (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Sehr interessante Entwürfe die ihr hier habt. Mal schauen ob ich auch dazu kommen einen zu machen.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

so jetzt reichts mir erstma.die schläuche fehlen noch(ich glaub das is mir zu schwierig)und der radi oben drauf.ich habe leider noch keinen mora als sketchup datei gefunden und habe ich leider auch keinen hier,um den selber zu machen.


----------



## Scynd (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> wieweit biste denn mit deinem case entwurf ?
> schöne teile machen noch keine idee



Ich bin mit dem Entwurf prinzipiell fertig. Ich hänge nur noch an ein paar Kleinigkeiten und dem Video von meinem Case. Es sollte die Tage weitergehn, da ich morgen meine zusätzlichen 2Gb Arbeitsspeicher bekommen müsste 

Ein paar Tage musst du dich schonnoch gedulden. Aber ich darf schonmal sagen, dass die Idee mal was Anderes ist


----------



## Professor Frink (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@MetallSimon
hey, schläuchetechnisch hab ich net tipp für dich.
google mal nach 3skeng das isn plugin für sketchup.
gibts ne trial version von.
damit hab ich auch dir rohre in meinem entwurf gemacht, hoffe  ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## MetallSimon (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> @MetallSimon
> hey, schläuchetechnisch hab ich net tipp für dich.
> google mal nach 3skeng das isn plugin für sketchup.
> gibts ne trial version von.
> damit hab ich auch dir rohre in meinem entwurf gemacht, hoffe  ich konnte dir helfen


also bei mir klappts irgendwie nicht so richtig.ich glaube,ich lasse die verschlauchung weg.
das sieht irgendwie schief aus(und da kommt dann bestimmt wasser raus)
geht das nicht grader oder bin ich ganz einfach zu blöd????


----------



## Professor Frink (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

naja, es muss nu ja net perfekt sein, es geht nur darum, dass man sieht wie du die schläuche legen willst, evt hat man ja auch ein farbkonzept etc


----------



## MetallSimon (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

gut dann hoffe ich,dass das so gut ist.was sagt ihr dazu???
die zwei anschlüsse,die in der luft hängen sollen dan an den mora


----------



## Xyrian (30. November 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hat was, die Schläuche.. Das Plugin muss ich mir auch saugen 

@Threadersteller: Wie wärs mit einer Liste mit Links zu den einzelnen Beiträgen von den Teilnehmern, dann wird das ganze etwas übersichtlicher....


----------



## lenne0815 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

wenn ihr ne liste macht, postet meine bilder doch bitte auch als "out of competition" will ja schliesslich auch in de mal zeigen was ich kann


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@xyrian gute idee
@threadersteller vielleicht könnte man das plugin 3skeng auch in den ersten post tun,.
ist hilfreich um waküs zu planen


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

so ich hab auch mal mein erster ,,projekt´´ mit sketchup gemacht 
rausgekommen is nen case das ich sehr geil finde und den man ich denke ma nur seeeehr schwer bis gar nicht bauen kann(wegen den ganzen dreiecken usw..)

mach auch eher nur aus spaß mit


----------



## Elzoco (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Wenn du das baust, geb ich dir nen Keks.


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

wuhu nen keks
(wer baut mir das ? ich biete *2 *kekse)
aber wie gesagt denke ich das es so gut wie unmöglich is das case zu bauen

leider


----------



## CDorius (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Auch mal ein paar Entwürfe von mir.
Ich bevorzuge ja eher schlicht und effektiv.

Aber alles noch WIP.


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



CDorius schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge ja eher schlicht und effektiv.


genauso bau ich auch


----------



## Tuneup (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



CDorius schrieb:


> Auch mal ein paar Entwürfe von mir.
> Ich bevorzuge ja eher schlicht und effektiv.
> 
> Aber alles noch WIP.



Wenn du den Rest auch mit soviel Liebe zum Detail gemacht hast, wie das was du da schon zeigst...
Dann haste meinen Respekt, ist bestimmt ne wahnsinns Arbeit


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@holy sh!t
sachma, wie willste das denn bauen ?^^
irgendwie sieht das relativ planlos aus.
Und übrigends, klappbar schreibt sich mit doppel p und nicht doppel b.
änder das ma, isn bisschen peinlich.....


----------



## exa (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

joa, also holy shit; sorry, aber das wirkt wie:

fertige Modelle geladen, dann entweder keine Lust gehabt, oder nicht hinbekommen das sinnvoll anzuordnen; dann rund und eckig nicht in einem Design unterbekommen und schließlich einfach solang gespielt bis man viele Dreiecke hatte die man mit Farben füllen kann...

konstruktive Kritik:

-Klappmechanismus funktioniert nicht
-Anschlüsse nicht erreichbar
-Das Gehäuse hat keinen Boden (!)
-Weder NT, noch Lüfter oder optisches Laufwer sind *im* Case


----------



## surfalex2000 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ich finde die Idee ziemlich gut, schlicht und sauber! Ist das Gehäuse Symetrisch?


----------



## CDorius (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



surfalex2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee ziemlich gut, schlicht und sauber! Ist das Gehäuse Symetrisch?



Kommt drauf an, an wen die Frage geht. ^^


----------



## surfalex2000 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

An das letzt Gehäuse, also an dich!


----------



## lenne0815 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

hier nochmal ungerenderte bilder direkt aus 3dsmax von mir, aber wie gesagt "out of comp"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesis Design (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

jo holy shit hat fertige modelle geladen zusammengesetzt du dann keine ahnung vom polymodelling weiter gehabt deswegen sind die ganzen dreicke da


----------



## Andreas_andy (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

hab es versucht aber bin irgenwie gescheitert da ich 0 ahnung von dem programm usw habe aber naja das was ich gemacht hab stell ich mal rein!

Das ist mein Pc:
- ein Munitionskiste mit plexiglasscheiben. ( die kiste hat unten und oben gurte zum tragen zur LAN)

- die Tastertur hat ein gurt zum umhängen daran sollte eigentlich eine Maus usb stick usw fest gemacht sein wie ein Patronengürtel.

- Da ich mich mit wasser kühlung nicht aus kenne hab ich es lieber gelssen wusste nicht was da rein muss ob es passt...
wenn ich luftkühlung mach dann müssen paar plexiglasscheiben durch gitter ersetzt werden und 2 lüfter rein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß andy


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



Nemesis Design schrieb:


> jo holy shit hat fertige modelle geladen zusammengesetzt du dann keine ahnung vom polymodelling weiter gehabt deswegen sind die ganzen dreicke da


jo...war in 2std aus spaß gemacht
mir war vorher schon klar das es keinen gefällt aber ich finds toll


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

2 stunden ?^^
meine güte, so wie das aussieht hätt ich auf 2 minuten getippt.
aber, ich würde dir echt raten es rauszunehmen und was schönes zu modellieren.
jetzt weißt du wie das programm funktioniert und kannst damit was schönes machen.
und wenn du keine ideen hast, dann musst du sie auch nicht in diesen thread stellen.


----------



## Scynd (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Jetzt hackt doch nicht auf dem armen Kerl rum...

@lenne
Jetzt muss ich dir noch mal sagen, dass deine Arbeit göttlich ist 
Arbeitest du auch Beruflich mit CAD Programmen, oder woher kommt dieses "Know How"?


Oh man, ich schlaf gleich ein...
Der erste Teil des Videos das ich mache ist seit zwei Stunden am rendern und es sind gerade mal die ersten 7 Sekunden fertig. Das wird wohl noch bis morgen oder übermorgen dauern...


----------



## exa (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@andy find ich gar nicht mal schlecht, hast du ne offene Ansicht???


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> meine güte, so wie das aussieht hätt ich auf 2 minuten getippt.


w000t 2min ich glaub ich bleib lieber im 2d bereich
gimp und ps sind mir lieber als sketchup 

btw: mir gefällt das case
jedem das seine....oder so^^


----------



## exa (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

deine Idee muss ja nicht schlecht sein, nur die Umsetzung lässt eben zu wünschen übrig...

krassestes Bsp ist der fehlende Boden... sorry, aber das ist ja dann nocht nicht mal ein Case, wenn alle Bauteile aufm Tisch liegen, und du ne Abdeckhaube machst...

fang mit dem Boden an, mach die Halbkreise, schau dir in den Videoübungen an, wie du Objekte drehen und verschieben kannst, und mach dann die Haube...

die muss ja nicht sofort die Ultradreiecke haben, mach doch einen Übergang von rund zu eckig, und mal da dann die Dreiecke auf; die Rundung machst du dann aus grünem Plexi

mit 3 h Arbeit und Videos schauen sollte das machbar sein


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

jo das mit dem boden weiß ich da ich immer probleme hatte gegenstände auf der achse für höhe zu bewegen,deswegen warn sie dann immer IN und nich AUF der bodenplatte(ebenfalls hate ich probleme dinge in der diagonale zu drehen...eilich. wollte ich ein paar kleine lüfter in die schrägen dreiecke einbauen...wußste aber net wie)
deswegen hab ich auch alles ,,lieblos´´ aufn boden stehen und drummherum meine dreiecke gebaut

naja ich will mich nich rausreden nur meine situation schildern

wie gesagt war die erste begegnung mit sketchup


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

jo, also am besten ist es wenn du einfach experimentierst, du machst nen viereck und probierst alle funktionen aus die da sind.
dann probierst du die mal zu kombinieren, also zb, ziehen mit bewegen etc.
und dann wirds auch


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

So, hier mein Case:

Ist leider noch nicht ganz fertig, aber vorab ma n paar pics.
Siehe -> Mein Casocon-Tagebuch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lenne0815 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



> @lenne
> Jetzt muss ich dir noch mal sagen, dass deine Arbeit göttlich ist
> Arbeitest du auch Beruflich mit CAD Programmen, oder woher kommt dieses "Know How"?


Ich hab 3dsmax beim zeichnen dieses models gelernt, war auch der eigentliche grund warum ich es gezeichnet habe, ich sag nur tuts tuts tuts


----------



## Andreas_andy (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



exa schrieb:


> @andy find ich gar nicht mal schlecht, hast du ne offene Ansicht???


naja ich find es geht.
ich hab immer recht negative einstellung würd besser gehen lol!

was ist das? 
und wie geht das?

ich arbeite ja erst seit kurzem mit dem programm...

gruß andy


----------



## CDorius (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



surfalex2000 schrieb:


> An das letzt Gehäuse, also an dich!



Japp... is symetrisch.


----------



## Scynd (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

*So, endlich ist es soweit!*
Nach viel Arbeit, Schweiß und verschwendeten Nerven, darf ich euch
den fertigen Entwurf meiner Casecon presentieren.


*Der Weg zum Glück!*

Die Idee dazu kam mir, als ich eine Lösung suchte, um Lüfter außen an einer Casecon anzubringen. Ich habe mich auf die Suche nach kleinen Plexiglas Halbkugeln gemacht um dort Lüfter einzusetzten, indem ich die Kuppel „köpfe“ und einen Lüfter, bei dem ich den Rahmen entfernt habe, darin zu befestigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Daraufhin habe ich mir solche Halbkugeln bestellt und mal ein Testmuster gebastelt (sorry, hab kein Bild davon). Das brachte mich dann auf die Idee, Hardware in eine größere Plexiglaskugel zu bauen und diese Kugel dann rundherum mit Lüfterkuppeln zu bestücken.


Um euch noch ein bisschen auf die Folter zu spannen, und der Vollständigkeit halber, dürft ihr euch hier nochmal eine Zusammenfassung der von mir gezeichneten Hardware ansehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, jetzt geht es ans Eingemachte 
Der Kugelkörper hat einen Durchmesser von 45cm und besteht aus 2 Halbkugeln. In der unteren Hälfte sollen in selbst gebauten Halterungen aus Plexiglas das Netzteil und zwei Festplatten platz finden. Darüber wird das Mainboard auf vier Halterungen platziert, die innen am oberen Rand des unteren Halbkugelkörpers verklebt werden.
An der Rückseite des Kugelkörpers soll ein Loch platziert werden um hier die Verkabelung des Netzteils, Grafikkarte, Lan usw. nach aussen zu verlegen.
Das DVD Laufwerk wird im Standfuß des Gehäuses untergebracht (auf den Bildern noch nicht ganz ausgereift).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt kommen wir zu wichtigsten Teil.
Die vordere Hälfte der aussen angebrachten Lüfterkuppeln (120mm Halbkugel mit 80er Lüftern) soll Luft in das Gehäuse saugen, und die hintere Hälfte stößt die Luft wieder aus. Die Lüfter sollen alle zwischen 5 -7 Volt betrieben werden, um nicht zu Laut zu sein, aber trotzdem einen starken Luftzug zu erzeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Halbkugelkörper werden von innen mit Teildurchsichtigem schwarzem Lack lackiert, wie man ihn auch zu Tönen von Rückleuchten am Auto verwendet. Es sollen im Innenraum viele grüne LED´s mit einer Fader-Schaltung zu pulsieren gebracht werden, um einen Effekt zu erreichen, das man bei nicht leuchtenden LEDs nicht in das Gehäuse sieht, aber wenn sie beginnen zu Leuchten, einen Einblick gewähren. 


Ich hoffe meine Idee komm gut bei euch an 

Ausserdem muss ich mich erstmal entschuldigen, da ich euch ein Video versprochen habe. Das Problem ist nur, dass das Video bis zu 6.12.09 wahrscheinlich noch nicht fertig gerendert ist (hab wohl ne zu hohe Qualität und größe eingestellt). Aber ich werde es auf jedenfall nachliefen ​Na dann viel Spaß beim Bilder anschuen 


*EDIT:*

Nun ist der erste Teil des langersehnten und nervenaufreibenden Video zu meiner Casecon fertig und online. Es wird noch ein weitere Video folgen, der den Luftzug und den LED Fader zeigt.
Also, viel Spaß beim schauen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bp_hjJ6FFDM&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bp_hjJ6FFDM&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
​Gruß Scynd


----------



## Ibatz! (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

OMG!Das sieht richtig richtig geil aus!
Wenn du das dann auch noch baust würd ich mir hohe Chancen auf der DCMM ausrechnen...


----------



## Rusher0 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ganz ehrlich?!

TOTAL GEIL 


Zum Bild an sich (Render): Was ich jetzt an sich negativ finde (aber nicht auf die Bewertung bezogen, hast ja nur begrenzt Zeit gehabt), dass ein bisschen Details fehlen (wenns wirklich geil aussehen soll). Ich meine jetzt z.B. das Mainboard, da doch sehr viel nur durch die Textur zu sehen ist. Hingegen postiv finde ich, dass du es nicht einfach vor 'nem grauen Hintergrund gerendert hast, sondern ne ReflectionMap (oder wie die Teile hießen ;D) benutzt hast um ein bisschen "Leben" reinzubringen . Was ich aber vllt nochmal ändern würde (falls das Rendern nicht zu lange gedauert hat, sonst würde ichs so lassen ) wär die Reflektion der großen Kugel. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht dass die Kugel die Umgebung spiegelt, sondern diese hellen Reflektionspunkte oder wie ich die nennen soll...die müssen, meiner Meinung nach, definitiv härter.

Zum Case: *sabber*...Die Idee ist echt genial, wie Ibatz! schon gesagt hat, wenn du das zur DCMM baust, dann kommt das bestimmt geil an, sollte man vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, falls man die Zeit aufbringen kann. Ich finde das gesamte Konzept sehr genial, da es sich vom normalen Case sehr abhebt. Der Airflow ist sicher auch recht gut und überhaupt ist dein Case geil

Wehe du reichst dein Video nicht nach, da bin ich schon sehr gespannt drauf


Rusher0


----------



## Scynd (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

DANKEEEEEEE!!!!! 

Ja, die Sache mit dem Rendern ist die, nachdem das Video ja zu lange dauert, hätte ich gerne noch ein paar gerenderte Bilder mit dazu genommen. Aber da das Video ja noch rendert, geht das schlecht 
Ich werde auch hier nochmal an den Einstellungen schrauben wenn das Video fertig ist und noch ein paar schicke Bilder machen.
Ich will, dass das ganze Teil noch ausgereifter ist, da ein Teil davon in meine Bewerbungsunterlagen einfließen soll 

Ich werde definitiv das Video nachliefern. Ich muss halt noch ein bisschen rumprobieren, da ich zum ersten mal ein Video rendere und mit den Einstellungen spielen. Ich habe nämlich gesehen, dass mein Video ca 2,5 Gb groß werden wird, es ist aber nur 1,5 Minuten lang 

Gebaut werden soll das gute Stück auch irgendwann. Ich habe sehr darauf geachtet, das es umsetztbar ist, da ich ja mit der Planung schon vor diesem Wettbewerb angefangen habe. Aber eventuell wird es kleiner. Ich muss mich hier nochmal auf die Suche nach großen Plexiglaskugeln machen. Wenn ich eine bisschen kleinere finde, kommt ein Micro-ATX Board rein und wenns noch kleiner wird, vielleicht ein ITX. Aber am Prinzip wird sich nichts ändern.
Es wird wahrscheinlich aber noch ne Zeit dauern bis ich es in Angriff nehmen kann, da ich ja erstmal mein laufendes Projekt http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...agebuch-boogeyman-update-frage-zur-front.html
fertigstellen will (und dafür hab ich grad schon kaum Zeit).

Also, nochmal danke für die Blumen 

Gruß Scynd


----------



## Pakko5 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

finde die idee echt geil aber der fuß ist unpassend, zumindest dsa laufwerk dort drin. würd das ganze auf nen eckigen sockel stellen


----------



## Scynd (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ja ich weis, das wird auch noch geändert. Aber im Augenblick kann ich es nicht machen, da das Video gerendere meinen Rechner blockiert


----------



## lenne0815 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

ich finde das die render bilder total komisch aussehen, wei sie nicht perspektivisch korrekt sind, kanns sein das du irgendwo eingestallt hast das alles isometrisch dargestellt wird ??


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

hey, geiles case scynd du hast nicht übertrieben.
Aber durch die vielen Lüfter seh ich Probleme.
Erstens, wo willste die alle anschließen ?^^, das gibt derbsten Kabelsalat.
Zweitens, wie willste den Airflow realisieren ? welche Lüfter pusten raus und welche rein ?
aber TOP-Case !


----------



## Scynd (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@Professor Frink
Danke 
Ich hab mir das so vorgestellt, das ich die Kabel der Lüfter relativ straff spanne und sie in der Mitte des Gehäuses zusammenführe. Dann sieht es nicht ganz so unordentlich aus. Wenn ich das baue, muss ich eh so viele Kabel kürzen oder verlängern, das macht es auch nicht mehr fett.

Zum Airflow:
Die fordere Hälfte der Lüfter soll ansaugen und die hintere rausblasen. Ganz einfach 

@lenne0815
Hm, keine Ahnung. Das hier war meine erste Rendererfahrung. Ich weis jetzt auch nicht genau was du meinst


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

hm, ich hab trotzdem die befürchtung, dass das mit dem airflow net wirklich hinkommt,
kann sein dass ich mich irre, aber die luft nimmt immer den weg des geringsten widerstandes und bei dir ist das net der cpukühler sondern raus^^
leute, korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre


----------



## Rusher0 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@ Scynd, ich glaube zu wissen was lenne0815 meint. Stell dir nen ganz schlichten Raum vor. Im Vordergrund hast du einen Würfel (um das einfach zu erklären) und im hinteren Teil des Raumes hast du einen gleich großen Würfel. In der Realität sieht der hintere Würfel kleiner aus als der Vordere, und ich glaube, dass er es so meint, dass du es so gerendert hast, als ob das jetzt alles gleich groß wär...falls das so einigermaßen verständlich war 

Wenn du bei CAD Progs von einer bestimmten Ansicht aus arbeitest (z.B. von vorne) dann zeigt er dir alles gleich groß, er zeigt dir keine Tiefen an, damit du einfacher arbeiten kannst. Und lenne0815 glaubt dass du es so gerendert hast...oder so 

@ lenne0815, sry wenns nicht so ist ;D

Hoffe dass ich das von lenne richtig verstanden hab und dir das einigermaßen erklären konnte xD


...Mein Rechner geht wieder 
zwar nur unter (fast) Volllast, aber dürfte zum Arbeiten reichen  ...wird wohl bis Sonntag nichts mehr, dürfte jetzt aber deutlich schneller gehen. Wahrscheinlich ist mein Netzteil im Arsch und kann den VCore von der CPU nicht halten oder sowas, kp  ...wär zumindest ne logische Erklärung, denke ich 
egal, ist OffTopic 


MfG Rusher0


----------



## Nemesis Design (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@scynd: erstma muss ich sagen das die idee richtig geil hammer geile sachse aber von der realen umsetzung her würde ich denken, dass es sehr schwierig werden dürfte so was zu bauen...

lenne hat recht die ersten bilder die du gerendert hasst sehen sehr verzogen kannst du die noch mal redenern wenn das video fertig ist ? baer mit den gleichen einstellung wie du das gehäuse gerendert hast...denn da sind sie korrekt


----------



## ]Shaddy[ (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Also,
erstmal dicken Repekt allen, die bisher ihre Casemods gepostet haben, bin wirklich begeistert auf was für Ideen ihr so gekommen seid. Die meisten Casecons /Mods sind *einfach der Hammer* ! 

Vorwort:
Zu meinem "Traum Mod" ist nur zu sagen das ich einen Con designen wollte der Edel und Modern aussehen soll. 

Als Chassis hatte ich mir was recht kantiges/eckiges in normaler Bauform vorgestellt was der Größe eines Midi- Towers entspricht. Als Material kommt nur Alu und Kunststoff in Frage, weil das Gewicht so gering wie möglich bleiben soll. 

Die Farbwahl viel auf Perl Weiß, Schwarz, Rot. Ist ein schönes Farbschema das zurzeit aktuell ist. z.b Audi R8 usw. Als Kontrast habe ich Schwarz getöntes Plexiglas (10% Tönung) verwendt um den Look etwas zu betonen.

Bauteiltechnisch wollte ich alles einbauen nur eben ein bischen "Heat Flow" orientierter. Deshalb ist das Mainboard auch Seitenverkehrt eingebaut mit den Grafikkarten nach oben. 

Um das ganze noch etwas abzurunden habe ich noch ein Wasserkühlung eingebaut die nicht für "Extreme Overclocking" Leistung ausgelegt ist aber das ganze flüsterleise machen soll.

WRX CSM 09



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeichnung mit Maße als Anhang

Hat echt Spass gemacht  
*Gruß Shaddy*


----------



## Professor Frink (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

hi, cooles design, gefällt mir !
wo is denn der radi für die wasserkühlung ?


----------



## Scynd (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@]Shaddy[

Wirklich schönes Design. Gefällt mir optisch echt gut 

Gruß Scynd


----------



## Elzoco (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

So Finalbilder


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

wann wird eigentlich die entscheidung getroffen wer gewonnen hat ?


----------



## Andreas_andy (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

ach was ich noch vergessen hab zu sagen!
meine munitionskiste ist eine Echte Munitionskiste die ich ummodde!
Und sie war vor dem eingriff wasserdicht


----------



## thechoozen (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



> Gestaltet einfach mit einem 3D Programm eurer Wahl ein Modell von eurem
> „Traum“ Gehäuse und postet es bis zum 06.12.2009 in diesem Thread.


 
letzte Chance 



> wann wird eigentlich die entscheidung getroffen wer gewonnen hat ?


 
Denk mal das wir uns fairerweise erst morgen mit der Entscheidungsfindung beschäftigen werden. Werd heute vielleicht schonmal einen ersten Blick werfen, aber es sollen ja alle die gleichen Chancen haben. Die Entscheidung wird dann in den nächsten Tagen auch hier im Thread bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Scynd (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

So, um nochmal alle Klarheiten zum Luftzug meines Gehäuses zu beseitigen, habe ich noch ein Bild dazu eingefügt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...sentiert-sketchup-contest-20.html#post1322792


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

sorry wenn ich schonwieder kritik übe, aber ich glaube nicht, das dass so reibungslos funzt.
luft nimmt immer den weg des geringsten wiederstandes, also aus dem nächstgelegenen lüfter wieder raus, ich denke dass deswegen die luft net bei deiner hw ankommen wird,
aber sicher bin ich mir net


----------



## Scynd (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@Professor Frink
Du musst rechnen, was rein geht muss auch raus gehen. Die Vorderen Lüfter pressen ja alle Luft in das Gehäuse, also kann es ja nicht sein, das die forderesten der Saugenden Lüfter, alle Luft die von den gesamten Blasenden Lüftern kommt, abführen können. Denn dann müssten sie ja die doppelte Luftmenge ausblasen.
Die mittleren Lüfter befördern bestimmt ein bisschen mehr Luft nach draussen als die hinteren, aber das ist denke ich zu vernachlässigen.
Die Lüfterkuppeln dienen bei diesem Gehäuse auch mehr dem optischen Effekt, als der optimalen Kühlleistung


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

ok^^, war auch nur eher ne theoretische überlegung weil das konzept relativ neu is


----------



## Scynd (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ich kanns jetzt auch nicht beschwören, dass es stimmt was ich hier erzähle. Das war halt meine Überlegung, dass es Physikalisch so sein müsste


----------



## Rusher0 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Mal so nebenbei, wollen wir den Thread dann eig offen lassen oder einen extra öffnen?
Scynd will ja z.B. noch ein Video posten, und ich wollte, wenn's dann mal so weit ist, mein case auch nochmal posten, wobei das ja halt nicht mehr zum Contest beiträgt...
und ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen dass auch noch andere vllt ein oder zwei Bilder posten, das jetzt also nicht nur auf Scynd und mich bezogen 

MfG Rusher0


----------



## Scynd (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Find ich ne gute Idee.


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

ich auch, wieweit biste denn mit dem video scynd ?


----------



## Scynd (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ich hab vor zwei tagen nochmal angefangen ich schlechterer Qualität zu rendern. Is jetzt zur Hälfte fertig.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie es dann aussieht...


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

lol, was haste denn für nen pc ?


----------



## Scynd (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Steht in meiner Signatur 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @2,85Ghz
GTS 250 1Gb
4Gb DDR2 800 Ram

Ich wunder mich auch das es so übelst lang dauert...


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

hm^^, rendern halt, aber 4 tage ?^^ wielange ist denn das vid und was zeigt es, einfach nur ne fahrt um das case ?


----------



## Scynd (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

ist bis jetzt ein 1,5 Minuten Video. Und nein, nicht nur einmal rund um das Gehäuse 
Aber mehr verrate ich nicht.


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

naja, man darf gespannt sein ?


----------



## Ibatz! (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

ich denke schon 
Sonst würd er nicht diesen Aufwand betreiben xD


----------



## Scynd (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Aber jetzt bin ich froh das der Wettbewerb vorbei ist. 
Jetzt hab ich endlich wieder Zeit für meinen Casemod The Boogeyman.
Hab heute Abend gleich mal wieder was gemacht, da ich heute ein lang ersehntes Packet bekommen hab. Auch hier darf man gespannt sein . 
Wenn alles gut geht gibts da morgen auch eine Enthüllung


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

cool,
aber wenn du hier gewinnst brauchste deinen casemod ja netmehr^^


----------



## Scynd (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*


Mir ist heute etwas furchtbares passiert 
Ich geh heute früh zu meinem Computer und siehe da, er ist abgestürzt...
Sprich, mein Video is im A****
Jetzt muss ich schauen wann mein Rechner mal ne Woche frei ist. Oder ich schraub nen anderen Rechner aus Resten zusammen. Mal sehen...


----------



## Rusher0 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

oouuuhhh ...mein Beileid!
das ist mir erst einmal passiert, aber das ist echt ärgerlich. Kannst du nicht das Video von der Quali her schlechter machen? Vllt bisschen kleiner von der Auflösung her, vllt Kantenglättung weniger, kp wie das bei SolidWorks so ist 
Dann rendert das vllt bisschen schneller^^

Aber solange wir das Video noch sehen bin ich zufrieden ;D


Bei mir gehts auch langsam voran  ...mein Rechner läuft zum Glück wieder, aber in der Schule müssen sie natürlich noch alle Arbeiten vor den Ferien rausknallen -.-
Naja, mal sehen wie lange des noch dauert ;D

Rusher0


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

o shit^^
frag doch jemanden aus der community ob ers dir rendert,zb auf ner f@h maschine müsste nur solidworks haben.
ansonsten renderstes halt erstmal auf kleiner flamme, es geht ja nur darum dass wir des vid sehn


----------



## Scynd (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Ich teste grad andere einstellungen mit denen es wesentlich schneller geht. Ich hatte scheinbar auch ein bisschen scheiß eingestellt und mit nem blöden Codec gearbeitet. Es wird die Tage wohl was werden


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

haste das net schon vorner woche gesagt 
wann kriegen wir jetz eigentlich gesagt wer gewonnen hat ?


----------



## surfalex2000 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Wann erfahren wir denn wer gewonnen hat??? 
Wenn ich gewinnen sollte kommt es bei mir im Laden ins Schaufenster, mit Link usw.


----------



## King_Sony (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Was für ein Laden?!
LG Sony


----------



## surfalex2000 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

In meiner ladenkette in der nähe von münchen


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

^^, dann gib ihn lieber mir ich würd ihn gerne benutzn


----------



## surfalex2000 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

So kriegen ihn mehr zu sehen, und ist mit sicherheit gute werbung für PCGH wie auch Teamköln, und Modding generell


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

jo, trotzdem das ding is ein gewinn und kein werbegeschenk^^
du willst doch eh nur schleimen


----------



## Scynd (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

So, der erste Teil meines Videos ist fertig und hochgeladen 
Es wird noch ein zweiter Teil folgen und eine Endversion mit beiden Videos geschnitte mit Ton usw.
Das Video istjetzt leider nicht gerendert, sonder normal dargestellt, da ich ja so Probleme hatte.
Bitte wundert euch nicht, dass in der großen Gehäusekugel keine Löcher für die Lüfter sind, dass wäre ein zu großer Zeichenaufwand gewesen. Aber man versteht ja wie ich es meine 

Also, viel Spaß beim Videoschauen 

*Video*


----------



## surfalex2000 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Hätte ich nicht vor 3 monaten meinen Neuen MiniPC gebaut würde ich ihn sofort hernehmen.Siehe


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/61642-black-ofen-fullhd-videos-online.html

Nur weil ich ihn zu schade finde zum hernehmen?!Hab da wohl eine andere Mentalität, denn als Werbegeschenk sehe ich das nicht!


----------



## Zeimean (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

@Scynd
Ist doch schon gut geworden das video, sieht man doch schon sehr dut was deine Idee war.

MfG Zeimean


----------



## surfalex2000 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Find ich auch! Weiter so!!!


----------



## Scynd (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

Danke 
Der zweite Teil dürfte hoffentlich die Tage fertig werden, dann wird geschnitten und euch präsentiert


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

geil, obwohl viele pop-ins drin sind
und ICH WILL WISSEN WER GEWONNEN HAT


----------



## Xyrian (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> geil, obwohl viele pop-ins drin sind
> und ICH WILL WISSEN WER GEWONNEN HAT



Ist das denn wirklich wichtig? Mir zumindest hat das Designen verdammt viel Spaß gemacht, und es sind eine ganze Menge verwirklichungsfähige Casemods bei rausgekommen, die auch noch extrem geil aussschauen.  
Das muss doch auch was wert sein  Dieser Thread wimmelt nur so von Inspiration 

Xyrian

(Sorry, ich glaube ich bin breit )


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

klar, trotzdem finde ich es sehr interessant wie die verschiedenen projekte von erhfahrenen casemoddern bewertet werdn, die sind ja nu sehr unterschiedlich vom fast normalen case das nur optimiert wurde bis zu completten casecons


----------



## King_Sony (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

^^...ja ja fürs werben is es nun schon zu spät
LG Sony


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

inwifern werben ?


----------



## Andreas_andy (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

schon angefangen da ich aber sau wenig zeit habe und noch andere hobbys liegt mein case sehr still...
aber durch diesen webbewerb habe ich die ranführung an das programm bekommen und muss sagen es wird mir sehr helfen bei meinem weiterbau.(da ich das nicht kannte)
Habe die original munitionskiste die ich bei ebay erstanden habe ja schon angefangen zu modden also zu dremeln.
mal sehen wenn ich wieder zeit finde weiter zu machen.

gruß andy


----------



## thechoozen (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest -*

 Heute Nachmittag Bekanntgabe des Gewinners


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute Nachmittag -*

Trommelwirbel........


----------



## Scynd (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute Nachmittag -*

UUUUUHHHHHH, da bin ich ja gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.

Mein fertiges Video gibts auch heute Anbend oder morgen


----------



## King_Sony (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute Nachmittag -*

Ich auch...
LG Sony


----------



## zcei (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute Nachmittag -*

17:06 
Das ist doch schon Nachmittag^^
Ich drück Frink die Daumen  (kenn ihn ja ;P)

Ab 18 Uhr ist für mich abends  Also haut rein :

P.S: sehen aber alle geil aus. Besonders die Idee mit der Kugel und dem Video


----------



## King_Sony (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute Nachmittag -*

Ja, das mit der Uhrzeit dachte ich mir auch schon..
LG Sony


----------



## Nemesis Design (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute Nachmittag -*

also nachmittag is für mich schon vorbei !


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute Nachmittag -*

für mich auch, rückt jetz raus mit der sprache


----------



## thechoozen (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute Nachmittag -*

So heute ist der Tag der Entscheidung dann auch wirklich gekommen.

Nachdem wir uns in den letzten Tagen etliche Diskussionen geliefert haben und jede Menge unbeteiligte zum Thema gehört wurden, haben wir eine Entscheidung gefällt. Leider konnten wir nicht alle Teilnehmer mit in die engere Auswahl nehmen, daher möchten wir an dieser Stelle noch einmal die Kreation von lenne0815 hervorheben, die uns zwar sehr
gut gefallen hat, aber leider aufgrund einer verspäteten Registrierung nicht mehr akzeptiert werden konnte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne dieses Problem wäre er wohl zumindest auf dem Treppchen gelandet.
Ansonsten möchten wir uns natürlich auch noch einmal bei allen Beteiligten für ihr Engagement bedanken!


----------



## thechoozen (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute Nachmittag -*

Aber nun ist es dann auch wirklich soweit
Platz 3 geht an CDorius für seine Kreation 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute Nachmittag -*

coole arbeit lenne !
echt schade das du dich zu spät registiert hast


----------



## thechoozen (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute Nachmittag -*

Platz 2 geht an ]Shaddy[für seine Kreation




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thechoozen (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinnerbekanntgabe heute Nachmittag -*

und ganz oben auf dem Treppchen:
der 1.Platz geht an Scynd mit seiner Kreation




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besonders gut gefallen hat uns bei dieser Kreation die detailierte Planung und die außergewöhnliche Formgebung.
Darüber hinaus konnten die Detaillösungen z.b. bei der Befestigung von Laufwerken und Mainboard punkten was dann über kleinere Fehler in der Planung hinweghelfen konnte.


Abschliessend möchte ich die Gewinner noch bitten mir ihre Adressdaten per PN zukommen zu lassen, so das wir uns um den Versand der Preise kümmern können.

Wie angekündigt wollten wir natürlich auch den 2. + 3. Platz nicht gänzlich leer ausgehen lassen, daher bekommen beide einen Custom Made Ausgleichsbehälter. Alle Details dazu werden dann per PN geklärt.


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

Glückwunsch an alle !!
geile arbeit scynd du hast nicht zu viel versprochen,aber fur das case musste nochmach das vid rendern^^


----------



## Scynd (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

WIE GEIL!!!!
Danke!!! Ich freu mich so 

Ok, ich hab mich wieder beruhigt 
Jetzt muss ich aber nochmal alle meine Mitsreiter loben. Ich fand eure Entwürfe waren alle klasse und die Arbeit die sich hier alle in den letzten Wochen gemacht haben muss schon gewürdigt werden .

Ich bin schon gespannt welche der hier entworfenen Projekte umgesetzt werden 

So und wie versprochen gibts jetzt noch das fertige Video meiner 
Casecon 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bp_hjJ6FFDM&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bp_hjJ6FFDM&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Nemesis Design (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

holy shit...mehr kann man dazu net sagen 

sehr geiles vid

schade nur das es ab und zu einpaar darstellungsfehler gibt


----------



## Scynd (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

ja ich weis, des kotzt mich auch an. Aber da macht mein Programm einfach Fehler die ich niccht beseitigen konnte. Deshalb dreht der oberste der hinteren Lüfter auch nur einmal kurz, und das auch noch fehlerhaft 

Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

contest schreibt man mit c scynd^^
is doch klar welches case gebaut wird, DEINS
frag doch ma im forum rum ob eine gruppe von moddern sich das traut


----------



## Scynd (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

Upsi, wie peinlich. Muss ich morgen gleich ändern.

Also wenn jemand das Case baut, dann bin ich das 
Is auch geplant, aber erst mus mein laufender Mod fertig werden


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

nadann viel spaß, wenn dud as case net gebaut kriegst musste den mod wieder abgeben, schließlich musste der entwurf realistisch sein ^^
naja nochmal gz


----------



## Nemesis Design (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

wegen den lüftern: währe es nicht sinnvoller wenn die unteren lüfter luft ansaugen und die oberen sie wieder ausstoßen?   thermik?


----------



## Gutewicht (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

cooles Video

kleine "Kritik" Der CPU Lüfter dreht sich falsch rum


----------



## Scynd (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*



Nemesis Design schrieb:


> wegen den lüftern: währe es nicht sinnvoller wenn die unteren lüfter luft ansaugen und die oberen sie wieder ausstoßen?   thermik?



Da hatte ich auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht, aber ich denke dass die von unten kommende Luft vom Mainboard blockiert wird und die wichtigen Teile auf der Oberseite dadurch weniger Luftzug abbekommnen.

@Gutewicht
Is mir auch schon aufgefallen, da hatte ich mich wohl verklickt.

Aber wenn das Gehäuse bei mir ankommt, wird ein Zweitrechner aufgebaut.Auf diesem werde ich dann höchstwahrscheinlich das Video nochmal überarbeitet und wirklich gerendert


----------



## Rusher0 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

Joa, so laaaaangsam gehts voran^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rusher0


----------



## Scynd (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

Sieht doch schonmal super aus 

Sollen wir dann irgendwann noch den extra Threat aufmachen für die Sketchup/CAD Bilder von Gehäusen?

Bin auch immernoch fleißig und überarbeite meins. Ich bau es grad nochmal neu zusammen und will dann nochmal fehlerfrei rendern (Bilder und Video).

Gruß Scynd


----------



## Rusher0 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*



> Sollen wir dann irgendwann noch den extra Threat aufmachen für die Sketchup/CAD Bilder von Gehäusen?


Wär ich auf jeden Fall dafür 
Aber ich überlasse das Threat öffnen anderen, falls die das lieber machen ;D




> Sieht doch schonmal super aus


Danke, freut mich echt das es dir gefällt 
Dürfte jetzt auch eig wieder schneller gehen (ja, hab ich schonmal gesagt und wurde dann nichts . . . ), da ich für die Schule diesjahr eigentlich nichts mehr machen muss...von daher kann ich mehr Zeit investieren, hoffe ich 



> Bin auch immernoch fleißig und überarbeite meins. Ich bau es grad nochmal neu zusammen und will dann nochmal fehlerfrei rendern (Bilder und Video).


Das gut!  
Kannst dir ja jetzt auch Zeit lassen, kannst dann ja ordentlich an den Rendersettings arbeiten, sieht bestimmt am Ende noch geiler aus. 

Rusher0


----------



## Rocksteak (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Team Köln präsentiert -> Sketchup Contest - Gewinner steht fest !! -*

oh mein gott. meine augen hatten grad nen orgasmus. 

das ganze gefällt mir sehr sehr sehr gut.


----------

